
Self-replicator caught on video (Conway's Game of Life emulating itself) - OscarCunningham
https://cp4space.wordpress.com/2019/06/11/self-replicator-caught-on-video/
======
dvgrn
The video explanation of the Life metacell is from 7:35 to 13:05.

It's really nice to finally have some good pictures showing how the 0E0P
works. Until now it's been kind of a black box, just because the pattern is so
impressively huge that even HashLife has a hard time simulating it.

